# New 'Doctor Who' star to be revealed Sunday



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

The 11th Doctor, Matt Smith, and show runner Steven Moffat will be on hand to introduce the 12th Doctor in a live television special. Sunday, August 4, at 7 p.m. UK time (11 a.m. PT).

http://news.cnet.com/8301-10797_3-57596736-235/new-doctor-who-star-to-be-revealed-sunday/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Also being discussed here (in the wrong forum, which I only now noticed because I read TCF via New Posts)...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Also being discussed here (in the wrong forum, which I only now noticed because I read TCF via New Posts)...


How is that the wrong forum. It is an alert for a program that won't get caught in a season pass.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It is in the guide data now.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> It is in the guide data now.


Thanks! What's it under? Just searching "doctor" doesn't seem to do it...???


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just browse by channel for BBCA at 1:00 (or, since your clocks are messed up, 2:00).


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

It's noon in my time zone.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

nirisahn said:


> It's noon in my time zone.


That's so perfect ... we are getting news about the new Timelord from the future (i.e., 5 - 8 hrs.)!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The betting money (who knew betting houses had lines on the next Dr Who) is on this guy, Peter Capaldi 









Hope they are wrong cause I like the Dr. on the younger side.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well it has to be an older Doctor eventually. Otherwise we will have a toddler playing the Doctor


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Ment said:


> The betting money (who knew betting houses had lines on the next Dr Who) is on this guy, Peter Capaldi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked him up on IMDB out of curiosity-- extremely, erm, intriguing :

2013 World War Z 
W.H.O. Doctor

That's the big secret-- The Doctor started an organization to keep the world safe from aliens and he named it the World Health Organization...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Ment said:


> The betting money (who knew betting houses had lines on the next Dr Who) is on this guy, Peter Capaldi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was great in The Hour on BBC the past few years.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Well, that's somewhat disappointing.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Watching his Wikipedia page since the moment of the reveal has been hilarious.

Every F5, text appears and disappears on the subject. People are putting it in in various places, people are taking it out because it's not referenced and cited. It's being snuck into various unrelated paragraphs. Changes are being made and reverted at a frantic pace...

Edit: And... the page is now semi-protected


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm very happy.

Then again, what do I know? I was very unhappy when Smith was chosen, and he almost instantly turned out to be my favorite of the New Era.

But I haven't liked the youth trend, and I'm glad to see somebody buck it.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Well, that's somewhat disappointing.


I'm going to reserve judgement until I've had sometime to watch him in action. I've only regularly watched since the reboot with Eccleston, but each and every regeneration I've gone forward with trepidation and dread, just knowing I'm going to hate the new guy. Fortunately, I've been wrong every time.

Edit: I'm glad they went with someone a bit older.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh, I hope I'm wrong. Believe me, I do. It just seems like a stale, safe choice.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oh, I hope I'm wrong. Believe me, I do. It just seems like a stale, safe choice.


Well, it's hard to say what kind of choice it is...we haven't even seen a cast photo yet.

For all we know, he's going to be a transvestite super-soldier. THAT wouldn't be the safe choice! 

Seriously, though, as with Matt Smith, it's less about the actor than about how the actor approaches the role. And as with Matt Smith, at this point we don't have a clue.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm entitled to my opinion.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Even if it's based on nothing ?

Interesting choice, he has the same general look as Tennant and Smith in my opinion. He's much older than I thought it was in the build up. On the show he looked older than I expected and I thought he must just have that older look but now I see he's 55.

I loved Matt Smith as the Doctor but I'm more than willing to embrace a new one.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

It's based on the actor they chose. Regardless, yes, everyone is entitled to their opinions. Even when people are being dicks about it.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't watch the show, but I was interested enough to look it up. They can only have 12 versions of the doctor and this is the 12th? So this is the final version of Dr. Who?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

According to current canon, there can be 12 regenerations, but since they started with Doctor #1, 12 regens after that equals 13 actors. So one more after this new guy. People who watch the show already know who the last one is.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> According to current canon, there can be 12 regenerations, but since they started with Doctor #1, 12 regens after that equals 13 actors. So one more after this new guy. People who watch the show already know who the last one is.


No, we don't. Nor do we know that 12 is the end. The Master was granted a new set, so it is possible to go beyond 12 regenerations. We don't even know if it is a natural limit or one enforced by Timelord law.

Back to the choice. I think it is perfect. He fits the mold. He was great in both Doctor Who and Torchwood (especially). It all depends on how they write him (ask Colin Baker), but I think he just fits.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> No, we don't. Nor do we know that 12 is the end. The Master was granted a new set, so it is possible to go beyond 12 regenerations. We don't even know if it is a natural limit or one enforced by Timelord law.


Which is why I said "according to current canon."


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I like it based on the actor, I think they needed to go back to an older, possibly more sedate/serious version of the Doctor.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

He was a W.H.O. doctor in World War Z.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Which is why I said "according to current canon."


Are you treating 2005+ as different canon than 1963 - 1989?

(Just looking for clarification, not piling on you)

As far as the how they did it with the Master, there were 2 ways his life was extended, first was when he took the life force, and form from the Keeper of Trakkan, the second when the Time Lords granted him a new "set".

Neither of these is really an option, no more counsel, and the Doctor would never take a life to save his own.

It has been bandied around that without the Counsel there is no reason to hold to the 12 limit.

In fact, when we last saw the Master, the Doctor pleads with him to regenerate. The dialogue leads us to believe it is a conscious choice they make. (Even to go so far as to choose form in some cases as with Romana).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Langree said:


> In fact, when we last saw the Master, the Doctor pleads with him to regenerate. The dialogue leads us to believe it is a conscious choice they make. (Even to go so far as to choose form in some cases as with Romana).


Just a nit pick, but the last time we saw the Master he had been externally resurrected and was sucked into the time war time lock.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

> It was established in The Deadly Assassin (1976) that a Time Lord can regenerate twelve times before permanently dying - a total of thirteen incarnations. In the 1996 television movie the Eighth Doctor explicitly said that a Time Lord has "thirteen lives". (The Doctor's enemy, The Master has, however, been shown circumventing this limit on several occasions.) In Death of the Doctor (a 2010 episode of The Sarah Jane Adventures), the Eleventh Doctor indicated to Clyde Langer that he could regenerate 507 times. Early news reports, before the episode was broadcast, suggested he would say there is no limit to the number of regenerations.[35] However, writer Russell T. Davies has confirmed[36] that the line was not intended to be taken seriously.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_(Doctor_Who)#Regenerations


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

For what it's worth, back in the dim recesses of my mind, I remember reading or seeing something that implied that there were only supposed to be 3 regenerations. 4 Doctors in total. 

Clearly, canon can be superseded or replaced, as necessary. If you include John Hurt as the Doctor (it has been implied that he is the Doctor of The Time War), then Matt Smith is 12.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

morac said:


> Just a nit pick, but the last time we saw the Master he had been externally resurrected and was sucked into the time war time lock.


Ok, when we saw the Master "Die". My point stands.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

If they are smart they'll start outlining now how to deal with the next TWO regenerations.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

keirgrey said:


> Clearly, canon can be superseded or replaced, as necessary.


Which is why I said "according to current canon."


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Which is why I said "according to current canon."


Not arguing with you, my friend. Rather supporting your point.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> It's based on the actor they chose. Regardless, yes, everyone is entitled to their opinions. *Even when people are being dicks about it*.


That helped your argument a whole lot.

I assume this must be another "attack".


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> That helped your argument a whole lot.
> 
> I assume this must be another "attack".


He's saying some people's responses to his opinion were dickish in nature.

They were.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Which is why I said "according to current canon."


The Master's 13th and beyond regenerations happened within current canon. Current canon says you can go beyond 12.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

FWIW, Peter Capaldi had a part in "Fires of Pompeii".


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> The Master's 13th and beyond regenerations happened within current canon. Current canon says you can go beyond 12.


Was not the Master stealing regenerations from others?

Tim S.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

stahta01 said:


> Was not the Master stealing regenerations from others?
> 
> Tim S.


Yes and no. He was granted a new set by the Timelords. Regardless, it means a Timelord can live beyond 13 lives. It is not a hard fast rule even in canon.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes and no. He was granted a new set by the Timelords. Regardless, it means a Timelord can live beyond 13 lives. It is not a hard fast rule even in canon.


That being said, however, I can't imagine the BBC and Moffat turning down the chance to make a Big Frickin' Deal about it...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That being said, however, I can't imagine the BBC and Moffat turning down the chance to make a Big Frickin' Deal about it...


Of course they will. The story will attempt to be epic. And we will have a cliff hanger on the Doctor actually dying.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I remember when Eccelston was replaced by David Tennant. I said "Who is this goofy looking guy!" when I saw the promo photos. Tennant turned out to be my favorite Doctor so far. So I will definitely wait and see. I wasn't sure of Matt Smith either and he turned out to be more than acceptable.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

They can always come back later and say the Timelords refer to numbers in base 22. It is what it'll need to be. Of all the various science fiction shows, Doctor Who is one I would not get terribly bent out of shape about following anybody's idea of "canon." We're lucky they have a special effects budget nowadays.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Azlen said:


> He was a W.H.O. doctor in World War Z.


HA!
I saw WWZ just yesterday and I still said 'who the hell is he?'

Kinda disappointing that it was leaked before it was announced. Glad I didn't come on here earlier today.
Yeah Ment. I'm talkin to you.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> I remember when Eccelston was replaced by David Tennant. I said "Who is this goofy looking guy!" when I saw the promo photos. Tennant turned out to be my favorite Doctor so far. So I will definitely wait and see. I wasn't sure of Matt Smith either and he turned out to be more than acceptable.


+1

I felt the same way.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

One thing we can say for sure is that his Doctor will likely be almost entirely unlike any of the "modern era" Doctors, which could be a good thing. For now, I'll reserve judgment and see how it turns out.

I guess one question I have is why the hype about the announcement of the Doctor this go around? I mean, there's been the interest, the speculation, the press rumors, but we never had a big prime-time (UK time, at least) announcement of the new Doctor before that I'm aware of, have we? We certainly haven't had a big international live announcement.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

It's the 50th anniversary.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I guess one question I have is why the hype about the announcement of the Doctor this go around? I mean, there's been the interest, the speculation, the press rumors, but we never had a big prime-time (UK time, at least) announcement of the new Doctor before that I'm aware of, have we? We certainly haven't had a big international live announcement.


I think they're just (finally) capitalizing on what a big deal it's been the last couple of times. As long as people are going to make a big deal over it, why not have them tune in to the BBC to do it?


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Glad they went with an 'old' guy... we haven't seen that in the modern era.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm pissed. I set this to record...and it didn't. I checked History and it said the reason was "no signal" but ironically there was a signal for all the other Doctor Who eps on BBC that day that didn't record because the ep "wasn't new." Not because there was no signal. 

I blame Time Warner because I hate them. I mean, seriously.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sushikitten said:


> I'm pissed. I set this to record...and it didn't. I checked History and it said the reason was "no signal" but ironically there was a signal for all the other Doctor Who eps on BBC that day that didn't record because the ep "wasn't new." Not because there was no signal.


Not necessarily...if it's not set to record because it's a rerun, it won't even check for a signal.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

But there was a signal because the TV was on that channel (after Netflix turned off) and I heard Doctor Who playing. So why did it suddenly drop the signal? Then miraculously come back? 

GRRR.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> But there was a signal because the TV was on that channel (after Netflix turned off) and I heard Doctor Who playing. So why did it suddenly drop the signal? Then miraculously come back?
> 
> GRRR.


Any bad weather in your area this afternoon?

OOPS. I see you had TW and not satellite.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> But there was a signal because the TV was on that channel (after Netflix turned off) and I heard Doctor Who playing. So why did it suddenly drop the signal? Then miraculously come back?
> 
> GRRR.


It's a bug, and you're not the first to run into it. Sometimes when things are replaced in the guide, something goes haywire, it doesn't record, and the reason is No Signal. Even though as you well know, there was signal the entire time.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

If you want to see the new Doctor in action, I highly recommend The Thick of It. His use of profanity is remarkable


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

kdmorse said:


> It's a bug, and you're not the first to run into it. Sometimes when things are replaced in the guide, something goes haywire, it doesn't record, and the reason is No Signal. Even though as you well know, there was signal the entire time.


Good to know. I'd not heard of this bug.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> Good to know. I'd not heard of this bug.


Here's the interview you missed.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zim8zL3Q5k[/media]


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Cainebj said:


> HA!
> I saw WWZ just yesterday and I still said 'who the hell is he?'
> 
> Kinda disappointing that it was leaked before it was announced. Glad I didn't come on here earlier today.
> Yeah Ment. I'm talkin to you.


Well I'm not taking a celebration lap. As I said I'd rather have my Dr. in the 30something age rage.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> I'm pissed. I set this to record...and it didn't. I checked History and it said the reason was "no signal" but ironically there was a signal for all the other Doctor Who eps on BBC that day that didn't record because the ep "wasn't new." Not because there was no signal.
> 
> I blame Time Warner because I hate them. I mean, seriously.


Might be the SDV (Switched Digital Video) bug that gets me quite often, mostly on Syfy. Best as I can tell, the TiVo switches to the correct channel, but the tuning adapter doesn't properly "activate" the channel. This results in the TiVo just recording nothing for the half hour, then reporting "no signal" for the reason it didn't record.

I'll see the same thing on SDV channels when I tune into a channel, and I just get a black screen. I have to tune away, then back again, for the channel to come in properly.

I'm not sure if the bug is in the TiVo or the Tuning Adapter, or somewhere between the two.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I read on the BBC new website that at 55, Capaldi is the same age as William Hartnell was when he portrayed the Doctor. Wow. Hartnell was only 55? I've always thought he was a lot older when he was the Doctor.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I read on the BBC new website that at 55, Capaldi is the same age as William Hartnell was when he portrayed the Doctor. Wow. Hartnell was only 55? I've always thought he was a lot older when he was the Doctor.


That's amazing...he was only a couple of years older than I am!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's amazing...he was only a couple of years older than I am!


Either the BBC had an astounding makeup department or William Hartnell was one really old looking dude. He acted, sounded like and forgot his lines like an old man too.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

As I said elsewhere, we are way overdue for a female doctor, and not just another white dude.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Not for me. I think the Doctor should be a man. Seems odd that after 11 regenerations, he'd suddenly become a woman. They can spin off another show with a female Time Lord. I'd watch.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Not for me. I think the Doctor should be a man. Seems odd that after 11 regenerations, he'd suddenly become a woman. They can spin off another show with a female Time Lord. I'd watch.


But being woman is a possibility. Didn't he think he had regenerated as a female one time, because of the hair one time? I think it would have been a welcome change, and an opportunity to do some new things.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> As I said elsewhere, we are way overdue for a female doctor, and not just another white dude.


Yeah, it would be nice to shake things up a little. Last time, Patterson Joseph was rumored to be "the next Doctor," and he later said that he almost got the part. I thought he would be great; very physical, urbane and sophisticated yet vaguely dangerous. I think there's been too much sameness and too much of a direct progression with the new Doctors, and I keep hoping they'll change path.

Looks like they might be doing it this time, although as I said before, a lot more of it will have to do with how Capaldi plays the role than with Capaldi himself. At least they're breaking with the "younger and younger" progression; I just hope he breaks with the "cute-quirkier and cute-quirkier" progression as well.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

eddyj said:


> But being woman is a possibility. Didn't he think he had regenerated as a female one time, because of the hair one time?


Well, I asked the question once whether there was any history that indicated regeneration between the sexes was possible. So far, there were apparently three:
1) "The End of Time" Part II, where he checks his body after regeneration, including his hair length as you note. 
Rebuttal: he also checks for "two arms, two legs" and other body parts, and it's unlikely we will get a Doctor with anything other than that. He's also heavily disoriented from the regeneration.

2) The Corsair, referenced in both the novelization of the script for "Shada," and again in "The Doctor's Wife." 
Rebuttals: 
a) "Shada" never was completed into an episode of the TV series, although it was published in book form, internet flash animation, audio drama, and other forms. 
b) The Doctor was the one telling about The Corsair, and the Doctor Lies.
c) This doesn't indicate that *all* Time Lords regenerate between the sexes, just that the Corsair may have.

Personally, I don't think the Doctor should be female.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Personally, I don't think the Doctor should be female.


I agree and with all the talk about it, I was slightly concerned they may have decided to go that direction this time. Glad they chose not to.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I just hope they don't dress him up with some obnoxiously colored plaid, polka dot, striped and/or checkered outfit with question marks all over it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Having the Doctor regenerate as a woman is akin to an Intergalactic sex change operation. Why would anyone want the Doctor to come back as a woman (except maybe another woman)? Sorry, but that's just plain wrong. What's next, a gay Doctor?

FYI - there has already been a female Time Lord called the Rani. I believe she was a nemesis of Sylvester McCoy.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

To me, all this talk of maximum number of regenerations is somewhat moot. At the end of the day, ratings trumps canon. If the show warrants more seasons after this Doctor, they'll figure out a way to do it. I can't imagine it would be too hard. After all, it's science fiction.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gweempose said:


> To me, all this talk of maximum number of regenerations is somewhat moot. At the end of the day, ratings trumps canon. If the show warrants more seasons after this Doctor, they'll figure out a way to do it. I can't imagine it would be too hard. After all, it's science fiction.


And as we can see from this thread, they've already built multiple back-door escapes into the canon over the decades. As you say, it's no big deal in a real-world sense, but as I said earlier, no way will they pass by the opportunity to make it a big deal in the show.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I don't mind breaking the 12th regeneration barrier, but I do like the gender divide. So far, we only seen Time Lords regenerate into their same respective genders.

I want to see them break the skin color barrier one day. Can you imagine the dialogue?

Rose: "If you are an alien how come you *look *like you're from the *Far East*?"

Doctor: "Lots of planets have a *Far East*"


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

dtle said:


> I don't mind breaking the 12th regeneration barrier, but I do like the gender divide. So far, we only seen Time Lords regenerate into their same respective genders.
> 
> I want to see them break the skin color barrier one day. Can you imagine the dialogue?
> 
> ...


I am fairly certain that the Doctor mentions and/or implies in at least two Matt Smith episodes that he can regenerate as a woman. When he first regenerates into Matt Smith he momentarily thinks he might be a woman. And in a later episode (Death of the Doctor, maybe) he mentions he could regenerate into a woman.

And The Corsair is mentioned as having regenerated into both sexes.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

dtle said:


> I don't mind breaking the 12th regeneration barrier, but I do like the gender divide. So far, we only seen Time Lords regenerate into their same respective genders.





TAsunder said:


> I am fairly certain that the Doctor mentions and/or implies in at least two Matt Smith episodes that he can regenerate as a woman. When he first regenerates into Matt Smith he momentarily thinks he might be a woman. And in a later episode (Death of the Doctor, maybe) he mentions he could regenerate into a woman.
> 
> And The Corsair is mentioned as having regenerated into both sexes.


Check out the announcement special at ~ the 25:30 mark.

Edit: That is for the unedited showing on BBCA. If viewing the edited version acquired by, um, other means, it is at ~ the 22:38 mark.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I am fairly certain that the Doctor mentions and/or implies in at least two Matt Smith episodes that he can regenerate as a woman. When he first regenerates into Matt Smith he momentarily thinks he might be a woman. And in a later episode (Death of the Doctor, maybe) he mentions he could regenerate into a woman.
> 
> And The Corsair is mentioned as having regenerated into both sexes.


In the announcement special, Moffat says the Doctor can change sex. As long as he is running the show, it can happen. I don't think it will, though.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> Having the Doctor regenerate as a woman is akin to an Intergalactic sex change operation. Why would anyone want the Doctor to come back as a woman (except maybe another woman)? Sorry, but that's just plain wrong. What's next, a gay Doctor?
> 
> FYI - there has already been a female Time Lord called the Rani. I believe she was a nemesis of Sylvester McCoy.


Yes, as was Romana.

As for gay....we do not know the Doctor's sexual preferences, really. He had no problem with Captain Jack flirting with him.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

I can't remember where I heard this, but I thought everyone who fought in the Time War was granted a new set of regenerations.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Shakhari said:


> I can't remember where I heard this, but I thought everyone who fought in the Time War was granted a new set of regenerations.


If that were the case The Doctor wouldn't be the last.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Since we have an older Doctor in the classic vein will the companion still be a young looker and if so how will they portray their relationship? Can't really have an Amy Pond relationship with Capaldi playing the role, yet modern audiences expect some romantic entanglements.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Ment said:


> Since we have an older Doctor in the classic vein will the companion still be a young looker and if so how will they portray their relationship? Can't really have an Amy Pond relationship with Capaldi playing the role, yet modern audiences expect some romantic entanglements.


Maybe it's time they got away from that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Langree said:


> Maybe it's time they got away from that.


Yeah, I think their constant pushing of the inter-species agenda is totally disgusting.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Personally, I don't think the Doctor should be female.


Party poopers. 

If I could torrent shows from an alternate universe where Alex Kingston was The Doctor, I would.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> Party poopers.
> 
> If I could torrent shows from an alternate universe where Alex Kingston was The Doctor, I would.


We are sexist pig misogynists..


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Shakhari said:


> I can't remember where I heard this, but I thought everyone who fought in the Time War was granted a new set of regenerations.


I think you are thinking of the Master. The Timelords gave him more lives to fight the Time War. He was the only one that was said of.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

There have been Doctors with multiple companions including males. Anything is possible


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

So does this mean that Clara is gone as the companion, or will she continue with the new doctor? From something she said during the show, I got the impression she will continue.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

She will continue.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

They've introduced new companions at the end of one Doctor and carried them into the next previously.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Has there been a Doctor regeneration without the current companion transitioning to the new Doctor?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Has there been a Doctor regeneration without the current companion transitioning to the new Doctor?


Tennant to Smith...


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Has there been a Doctor regeneration without the current companion transitioning to the new Doctor?


1 -> 2: Ben and Polly made the transition.

2 -> 3: nobody made the transition. At the end of "The War Games" when the Doctor was put on trial by the Time Lords, Jamie and Zoe were sent back to where they came from, and when the Doctor was exiled to Earth in his new body, his new assistant was Liz Shaw.

3 -> 4: Sarah Jane Smith made the transition.

4 -> 5: Adric, Nyssa and Tegan

5 -> 6: Peri

6 -> 7: Mel

7 -> 8: from what I remember of the Fox TV movie, the 7th Doctor did not have any companions at the time of his regeneration into the 8th Doctor

8 -> 9: this regeneration was not shown on TV

9 -> 10: Rose

10 -> 11: nobody

11 -> 12: Clara, apparently


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

eddyj said:


> But being woman is a possibility. Didn't he think he had regenerated as a female one time, because of the hair one time? I think it would have been a welcome change, and an opportunity to do some new things.


I'd be OK with a female doctor I think perhaps under this condition-- if it's a reasonably permanent thing. Perhaps if a 13th regeneration is explained as a result of River giving all her regernations to him, so suddenly he regenerates as a woman and stays that way for the next 20 years. I could live with that. But if he's a woman for 3 years and then a guy for 3 years and then Chinese for 3 years and then Indian for 3 years and then a female eskimo for 3 years, I think that sort of discontinuity would throw me off of show. It seems there ought to be some continuity.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Bill Reeves said:


> 1 -> 2: Ben and Polly made the transition.
> 
> 2 -> 3: nobody made the transition. At the end of "The War Games" when the Doctor was put on trial by the Time Lords, Jamie and Zoe were sent back to where they came from, and when the Doctor was exiled to Earth in his new body, his new assistant was Liz Shaw.
> 
> ...


Can we add a +Clara* to each of these, since the last episode showed that various Clara incarnations have been sort of in the wings throughout the Doctor's entire timestream?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> Can we add a +Clara* to each of these, since the last episode showed that various Clara incarnations have been sort of in the wings throughout the Doctor's entire timestream?


No, because Clara was never on the show when one Doctor regenerated to another. (With the possible exception of 11 > 12, although we haven't seen that happen yet.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, because Clara was never on the show when one Doctor regenerated to another. (With the possible exception of 11 > 12, although we haven't seen that happen yet.)


How about River? Or the Brigadier? Or K-9?

Or do they have to be continuously in place during the regeneration?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> How about River? Or the Brigadier? Or K-9?
> 
> Or do they have to be continuously in place during the regeneration?


Pretty much, all the ones listed were with him throughout their time, River, Brigadier and the like were all companions, but not full time.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

K-9's a machine so you'd have to add the TARDIS was well.

The transition refers to the last traveling companion the Doctor sees going into regeneration and the first person he sees afterwards (or group of).

Did the Brigadier travel with The Doctor?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Some interesting comments from Neil Gaiman on the Doctor's gender and race (short version: It's canon Time Lords can sex-change & Gaiman knows because he wrote that episode; at one point, a black actor was offered the role & turned it down).

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2013/08...ack-actor-turned-down-the-role-of-doctor-who/


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Some interesting comments from Neil Gaiman on the Doctor's gender and race (short version: It's canon Time Lords can sex-change & Gaiman knows because he wrote that episode; *at one point, a black actor was offered the role & turned it down*).


Idris Elba.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

GoPackGo said:


> Idris Elba.


Or it could be Patterson Joseph...he has said he almost got the role when Smith got it, but he never said it was the BBC's decision for him not to get it (although that's what everybody has assumed).

Chiwetel Ejiofor also had a late surge in the bookie odds similar to what Capaldi got this time, which might have been inside trading from people who knew he had been offered the role.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Langree said:


> They've introduced new companions at the end of one Doctor and carried them into the next previously.


Actually, the last regeneration, Matt Smith, also had a new companion, Amy. It was the first time in the new Series where they had both new Doc and companion.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Just as a thought experiment, it would be interesting to have a Doctor who is big, muscular and buff, yet doesn't rely on strength, but the wits he as been using all along.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Just as a thought experiment, it would be interesting to have a Doctor who is big, muscular and buff, yet doesn't rely on strength, but the wits he as been using all along.


I don't know. I kinda liked Jon Pertwee kicking somebody's ass every once in a while. Venusian akido (or something like that).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dtle said:


> Actually, the last regeneration, Matt Smith, also had a new companion, Amy. It was the first time in the new Series where they had both new Doc and companion.


Well. Not quite. Rose was a new companion. There have been two on screen regens. One with a new companion, one with a carryover. We've had one regen not seen. At the beginning of the new series. New companion.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't know. I kinda liked Jon Pertwee kicking somebody's ass every once in a while. Venusian akido (or something like that).


"HAIIIII!!!"


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Chiwetel Ejiofor also had a late surge in the bookie odds similar to what Capaldi got this time, which might have been inside trading from people who knew he had been offered the role.


Now that's an actor I'd like to see take on the role of the Doctor. Loved him in Serenity and American Gangster.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Craigbob said:


> Now that's an actor I'd like to see take on the role of the Doctor. Loved him in Serenity and American Gangster.


He's who I had hoped would replace Smith. I think he'd have been an awesome doctor.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Some interesting comments from Neil Gaiman on the Doctor's gender and race (short version: It's canon Time Lords can sex-change & Gaiman knows because he wrote that episode; at one point, a black actor was offered the role & turned it down).
> 
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2013/08...ack-actor-turned-down-the-role-of-doctor-who/


So basically the doctor could meet his future self (a female) and have a child-- and that child could turn out to be himself. Sounds like a typical Moffet timey-wimey loop with no beginning... Brings new ideas to the old song 'I'm my own Grandpa'


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cstelter said:


> So basically the doctor could meet his future self (a female) and have a child-- and that child could turn out to be himself. Sounds like a typical Moffet timey-wimey loop with no beginning... Brings new ideas to the old song 'I'm my own Grandpa'


Moffat≠Heinlein.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Moffat?Heinlein.


Nor could he sell that to the viewers. They'd be outraged.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Nor could he sell that to the viewers. They'd be outraged.


Why? Zombie movies are all the rage.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

If you missed the show, here is the repeat info.

*Doctor Who: The Twelfth Doctor Revealed*
The actor portraying the twelfth incarnation of the Doctor is revealed; guests include former Doctors, companions and celebrity fans; interviews with Matt Smith and Steven Moffat. (Repeat)

Sun 8/11 12:15 PM Central BBCAHD 
Duration: 45 minutes 
Rated: TV-PG 
Special, Science Fiction, Sci-Fi and Fantasy, HD

Crew: 
Zoe Ball (Host)










http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophen...-day-roundup-the-world-welcomes-a-new-doctor/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steven Moffat Acknowledges That The Doctor Can Only Regenerate Twelve Times

Although, as the article says, that only means that they plan to make a big deal about it, not that they plan to be held to it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Like I said.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Frank Skinner: "Do you acknowledge the convention that The Doctor can only regenerate twelve times"

Moffat: "Yes".



Yeah... given the wording of the question, the answer is essentially meaningless.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And, as has been amply demonstrated in this thread, given the number of escape clauses current canon has, even if you take the answer as definitive, it's still...not definitive.

As I said before, it would be malpractice for them not to make a BFD out of the "final" regeneration. And it would be malpractice for them to let the "final" regeneration be final. So it's really a silly argument to have.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Since it seems some here can't grasp things, I will point out, hopefully with finality, that I never said they would stop with the 13th Doctor. I said:



IndyJones1023 said:


> According to current canon, there can be 12 regenerations...


Moffat confirmed my previous statement.

Obviously they'll come up with some story tweak that allows them to extend that. I made a simple comment and several people here have obviously low reading comprehension. Calm down, people.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Also according to current canon, there can be 24 regenerations. Also according to current canon, there can be infinite regenerations.

You don't seem to understand that the current canon is muddled and not at all definitive.

Moffat has chosen the interpretation that suits him best. But to say that is the only possible interpretation of current canon is a clear sign of obviously low reading comprehension.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I guess I misinterpreted the article I posted here.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I guess I misinterpreted the article I posted here.


Sigh. The reason why we are saying current canon actually says there can be more is because it has been done with the Master at the least. All part of canon. Hell, even the Valeyard as a left over Doctor says he can go beyond 13 Doctors.

The Moff will say it is so so he can make a story out of it.

I don't care what anyone posted anywhere. That is all interpretation. I am looking at the actual stories, which is what the canon is made of. Canon is not made of articles or Wikipedia pages. It is what the stories say. And the stories have Timelords living beyond 12 reincarnations.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

So was The Doctor just more careful in his first life? If he's 750 years old, he didn't die until he was a ripe, 700-year-old William Hartnell.

Greg


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

gchance said:


> So was The Doctor just more careful in his first life? If he's 750 years old, he didn't die until he was a ripe, 700-year-old William Hartnell.
> 
> Greg


I think up to that point he was a good Timelord and towed the company line, "observe, don't get involved".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gchance said:


> So was The Doctor just more careful in his first life? If he's 750 years old, he didn't die until he was a ripe, 700-year-old William Hartnell.
> 
> Greg


At some point, they reset the good old Doctors odometer. He was well over 900 several incarnations ago. Now he is over 900 again during the current run.

As for the pre show years. He was probably just hanging around Gallifrey and avoided spiders and being thrown off tall buildings.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/The_Doctor's_age

The best theory - He has no clue how old he is.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

When they first came up with the twelve regenerations rule, they had no idea that they would EVER have stayed on long enough to get NEAR twelve regenerations. I bet now they wish they had said a hundred regenerations or something.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> When they first came up with the twelve regenerations rule, they had no idea that they would EVER have stayed on long enough to get NEAR twelve regenerations. I bet now they wish they had said a hundred regenerations or something.


And again, they've already over the years written in at least three specific outs. At this point, the "rule" exists only because Moffat lets it, because he wants to tell that story.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And again, they've already over the years written in at least three specific outs. At this point, the "rule" exists only because Moffat lets it, because he wants to tell that story.


Exactly. Both because he can make a story he can sell and also because it needs to be addressed since so many think it is a hard, fast rule.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Exactly. Both because he can make a story he can sell and also because it needs to be addressed since so many think it is a hard, fast rule.


Yes, I probably should have said "a story he wants and needs to tell." Because if he didn't, he'd probably be fired.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

In order to be consistent, some of you need to go jump down the throats of posters in the Man of Steel 2 thread because they are forming opinions based on casting.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> In order to be consistent, some of you need to go jump down the throats of posters in the Man of Steel 2 thread because they are forming opinions based on casting.


Didn't know we were Internet police. Maybe I don't care much about that movie.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> In order to be consistent, some of you need to go jump down the throats of posters in the Man of Steel 2 thread because they are forming opinions based on casting.


Incapable of having a discussion where people disagree with you ?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> When they first came up with the twelve regenerations rule, they had no idea that they would EVER have stayed on long enough to get NEAR twelve regenerations. I bet now they wish they had said a hundred regenerations or something.


Like the twelve cylon models....


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I'd wade in... but I honestly can't figure out what's actually being argued. What point is in doubt, or being contested by the two opposing factions in this thread? Both sides seem to be throwing non-conflicting statements at each other, and saying the same things, just very contentiously.

We Agree! But damnit, I'm right, and you're wrong!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Incapable of having a discussion where people disagree with you ?


Not at all.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

12 regenerations = 13 Doctors.

After 12 regenerations, (blah blah indecipherable blah) has to happen and then there's 12 more regenerations available...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Although with John Hurt in the mix, we may already be there...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Incapable of having a discussion where people disagree with you ?


Considering the source, this is the funniest post in the thread right now.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

kdmorse said:


> We Agree! But damnit, I'm right, and you're wrong!


So what you're saying is that we agree to disagree. 

"In spite of our agreement, do not worry. We can still debate the matter."


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Obviously the canon was misinterpreted from the original Hebrew. The original text is better interpreted as, "As men, the Time Lords can regenerate 12 times." It does not say how many times The Doctor can regenerate into a woman or alien with 12 arms.


----------

